# 2.5 with unicode-fonts-hack



## xiang729 (Apr 9, 2010)

Someone just re-compile the unicode-fonts-hack patch and said it's already work for 2.5 after re-compiling the file.

Then he released the file here:

http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=614197&extra=page%3D1

He just try it work and didnt meet the problems but no guarantee it would be work fine at all after using it, and said he removed the "switch--ex" from the original files. Anyone know what is it mean?

Another download location:

http://www.4shared.com/file/Qdrzve9a/update_ufh_droid_install-k2i.html

PS. I am not sure it's work or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, going to move this thread to "Tips and Tricks". . .let's keep the alternate font/sleep picture discussions over there. . . .


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Neither link seems to be valid.


----------



## kaokao998 (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=614197&extra=page%3D1
try this link.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be hesitant to install something that is on a forum in a language I cannot read. Please be careful, folks. Someone bricked their Kindle recently with a bad update file.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, I download those files and there doesnt appear to be an uninstall file.  Until you have that uninstall file, I am not trying it out.


----------



## xiang729 (Apr 9, 2010)

From another forum, I see some people are success to upgrade this ufh file, but it is also can not sure it is no risk at all.

The people who use this ufn file said update_ufh_uninstall-k2i.bin is not working for this unf file, so maybe the uninstall patch is also need to be recompiled too.


----------

